# Omnibook XE3 - gibts da nen Treiber?



## terravotion (24. März 2007)

Halli Hallo

Ich hab nen alten Laptop bekommen, der dozumal auch gut funktioniert hat, PC frisch aufgesetzt und soweit es gaht alle Treiber installiert... Nur mit der Grafikkarte habe ich Probleme!

Also hab ich den Support angerufen, aber der Inder dort hat mich kaum verstanden, resp. auch ich hatte meine Mühe... Mitbekommen habe ich lediglich, dass ich einen "HP Omnibook PC XE3 -GC" Laptop habe. Also nochmals auf der website nach Treibern für dieses System gesucht - und gefunden. Runtergeladen. Setup gestartet.Error! "Setup konnte die Installation nicht beenden. Details hierzu finden Sie im Vorgangsprotokoll in Ihrem Windows-Verzeichnis." Das habe ich unten dran gemacht.


```
=========== S3SETUP LOG FILE - Started at 22:02:20 on 3-24-2007 ===========
S3Setup v1.00.40-M7
  bAllowReboot is TRUE
  bSilentReboot is TRUE
  bPromptReboot is FALSE
  bPromptSilentReboot is FALSE
  VendorID to find:5333
INF File Located at: C:\HPNotebook\se\smxx103C.inf

  Hardware detect returned -4.
DestroyTimerWindow returned an error!
-> Setup konnte die Installation nicht beenden. Details hierzu finden Sie im Vorgangsprotokoll in Ihrem Windows-Verzeichnis.
```

Also habe ich mir gedacht, das kanns jah nicht sein. Bin auf die Website von HP und habe mir genauere Infos zur Karte geholt:

```
S3 Savage/IX graphics controller2X AGP graphics128-bit single-cycle 3D architectureDual-display capability (Windows(r) 98 only)4 MB of embedded video SGRAMSupport for software MPEG-2Integrated NTSC/PAL TV encoder
```

Uee, im Google gesucht und ganz viel gefunden. Auch die Website von SE3. Treiber gesucht und heruntergeladen und versucht zu installieren - "Keine entsprechende HW gefunden"

Weiter Websites durchsucht (tous les drivers u.ä.) und die angezeigten Treiber heruntergeladen, Setup gestartet und wieder gabs nur Fehler.

Mir ist klar, dass das nicht das Superneuste ist, aber dass gleich gar keine Treiber mehr verfügbar sind...?


Ich wäre sehr froh über Hilfe eurerseits, danke!


----------



## defc0n1 (3. April 2007)

Was hast du für ein OS drauf gemacht könnte ja sein das der Treiber nicht kompatibel ist?


----------



## terravotion (3. April 2007)

Vorher war da WinXP Home drauf und jetzt hab ich XP Professional draufgetan. Sollte in meinen Augen kein Problem sein.

HP selbst hat ein Tool im Web für eine Diagnose. Dort steht zwar schön, dass der Videotreiber nicht korrekt ist, aber auch nicht wo ich den herkrieg...

Grüsse


----------



## defc0n1 (3. April 2007)

Und wie alt ist das Notebook?


----------



## terravotion (3. April 2007)

ich würde sagen so 3-4 jahre alt...


----------



## defc0n1 (3. April 2007)

Hmm...also in der genaueren Beschreibung zur Grafikkarte die du gepostet hast steht ja Windows 98 only.....



> S3 Savage/IX graphics controller2X AGP graphics128-bit single-cycle 3D architectureDual-display capability (Windows(r) 98 only)4 MB of embedded video SGRAMSupport for software MPEG-2Integrated NTSC/PAL TV encoder


----------



## terravotion (3. April 2007)

Ja aber dann verwunderts mich schon, wenn die das zum laufen gebracht haben... Ich geh mal nen 98er Treiber suchen und versuch den mal zu installieren?


----------



## defc0n1 (3. April 2007)

Kannste ja probieren...weiß nicht ob es läuft....würde es ansonsten mal probieren unter 98 ans laufen zu bringen oder wenn du nichgt unbedingt Windows brauchst mit Linux....Viel Glück


----------

